# Graphics Contest #51 - Patches



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

SPRING THEME!

Graphic Contest rules:

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed.

Patches must remain the focus of the graphic.

The picture must not exceed 450x600 in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers).

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked.

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't.

Submissions will be accepted until April 7, 2008 (two weeks).

Up to 15 entires will be taken, so if 15 are received before the ending time then the voting will start early.

One submission per user.

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition.

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practice, but the entry will not be included in the voting.

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities.

Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified.

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

I have to take the time to cruise this forum's topics a little more..........I never even knew this contest existed! It looks really fun, and I can't wait to see what you guys come up with! Patches says thank you for choosing her photo!!!! Looking forward to seeing the great pics!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I can't wait to enter!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Come on all you artists! Where are your entries! :lol:


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Pushy, huh? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

My PhotoShop is giving me some problems... :? I should have it done tonight!


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)




----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Put the whip down, Victoria. (wow, you must hear that a lot)  

and submit your entry!!! :cool


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)




----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Very nice, Megan! Appropriate for Spring.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thank you Jeanie! I'm ready for some warm weather...We have some flowers to plant!


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)




----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Lovely entries!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Beautiful Kitty and wonderful entries!!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Wonderful Victoria!  

Thank you Marie and dmc!!!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Voting thread has been created!


----------

